# Opportunity For Retails and Sales Jobs in Singapore



## chinkotan (Jul 13, 2017)

Singtact Recruitment Centre provides best opportunities for Sales Jobs in Singapore.

*Contact Us*: (65)63381123

*Experience:*
Quality customer service (tranining provided)

*Work Place:*
Islandwide

*Salary:*
Basic + incentive. Negotiable


----------

